

Chrome for everyone - duck
https://www.galleryforeveryone.com/

======
igul222
The "FOR NERDS" picture annoys me: there's no good way to write code on just a
Chromebook, is there?

~~~
duck
Haven't tried this yet, but planning on giving it a shot:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5195912>

